# $7 STICKBLENDER!!!! $17 Scale



## Twilitr (Mar 26, 2010)

http://www.shoptasteofhome.com/Hand-Mix ... &cgid=1999 Bunch of home items on clearance. Its always good to have a back for when i burn mine out. dont know how long it will last. It was just posted today on Slickdeals.com

http://www.shoptasteofhome.com/Hand-Mix ... &cgid=1999 Scale


----------



## IanT (Mar 26, 2010)

coooool


----------



## agriffin (Mar 30, 2010)

Dang!  That's cheap...shipping was only 5.99!  You should post this in the regular Cold Process forum as many do not check here...it's too good of a deal.


----------

